# Noob Got Vape Mail Wooopwoop!!!!



## PuffingCrow (30/4/14)

There it is now, just hope i can stick with it

My first vape mail

SVD and Nautilus is on its way

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Awesome @PuffingCrow - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Awesome, keep us updated please. And enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Great start and great follow up! You are bang on the right track!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Congrats dude.. Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

nice mail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (3/5/14)

Happy vapes thats a good start


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/5/14)

Congrat! and Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/5/14)

That's some nice vape mail dude, enjoy your journey! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (4/5/14)

??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapegerm (4/5/14)

Congrats PuffingCrow! Updates and revue pretty please?


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Congrats on the vape mail @PuffingCrow 
How is it going with the gear?

By the way, i notice how theyve changed the glass on the mPT2 to Gray
Got one for my mom the other day (long time ago advice from @Matthee)
Glass is a bit more smoked gray than clear. Looks quite nice actually. 
Small little change.


----------



## PuffingCrow (6/5/14)

@Silver ,its been going, not as well as I thought, I been battling with gurgling, coils that are not performing, and my biggest letdown is juice, I have only found 2 that i like, but bought like 6 that i cannot stomic at all, I managed to get an exstra battery and MPT3 (I am not to impressed with it), but yeah all and all I have been trying, since last week Wednesday I have only had one pack of stinkies.

I have some VM juice on its way,

PS: yes the glass is grey so far the MPT2 is my fav

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (6/5/14)

Congrats! Keep it up... I'm sure the VM juice will hit the spot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Silver ,its been going, not as well as I thought, I been battling with gurgling, coils that are not performing, and my biggest letdown is juice, I have only found 2 that i like, but bought like 6 that i cannot stomic at all, I managed to get an exstra battery and MPT3 (I am not to impressed with it), but yeah all and all I have been trying, since last week Wednesday I have only had one pack of stinkies.
> 
> I have some VM juice on its way,
> 
> PS: yes the glass is grey so far the MPT2 is my fav



Can't see where you are based but if in the Cape you can attend the Vape meet where @BhavZ can you how to make a pt2 coil that performs better than stock and does not gurgle.

Just last night I had 3 brand new coils gurgle on me after 30 min use and also burning irrespective of wattage setting.

Eventually I git fed up and shoved in one of the coils I redid and it works perfect. Try replacing the flavour wick with a 2 or 2.3mm silica wick and that normally sorts it out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (6/5/14)

@RezaD I am in KZN so wont be able to attend Vape meet in Cape Town, but thanks for the support, I was thinking of coiling myself and went ahead and got some silica wick and Kanthal wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Hey @PuffingCrow
I hear you on the battle to find juices you like.
Don't worry, that is normal. Some people like more juices than others.
I've probably tasted over 60 different juices and only really like about 4 or 5 of them. I dislike many.
VM should provide at least one or two gems for you.

As for recoiling the mPT2 - that's what I have been doing now for about 2 months or so. It has been really good for me. @BhavZ is indeed the mPT2 master and I have learnt so many tricks from him.
My suggestion is start with the Rip Trippers mpT2 microcoil video. It will show you how to do it. It is a bit fiddly but not difficult. This one gives a good idea - 



But he uses cotton, not silica - many people prefer the flavour from cotton.

All the best and remember to keep your old coils to reuse and rebuild

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (6/5/14)

@Silver Awesome man thanks alot that vid got me exited again, I am a bit of handy man myself and cant wait to give it a go at making coils.

I tought it was just my noobniss in vaping but good to know stock coils are not that great

as far is juice goes I know most people on the site is very happy with VM juice so i putting my faith in VM that i will find the "omg yes this is what i have been looking for"

Thanks for cheer up means alot, I was starting to see a pack of smokes at the end of the tunnel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/5/14)

Just keep at it @PuffingCrow, this hobby requires a bit of effort. Since it is still very new, research is your friend. A lot of information is still not common knowledge. My wife was battling and could not understand why it was so easy for me. We eventually found she is one of the very few people that are sensitive to PG. She has now switched to VG only juice and is happy as can be. 

Freely experiment with juice flavours, you might be surprised at what ends up being a fit for you. I am not a fan of vanilla anything really, but Vape King's Vanilla Cream is now one of my favorite vapes. I know there are quite a few KZN people on here, if you can, arrange a small meet with some of them and try out a few juices and devices. I am sure @Rob Fisher will be helpful in this regard.

At the end of the day it is well worth sticking to it and making the effort to find the vape that works for *you. *

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I know there are quite a few KZN people on here, if you can, arrange a small meet with some of them and try out a few juices and devices. I am sure @Rob Fisher will be helpful in this regard.



I'm away from this weekend for almost a month... gonna be doing the garden route to CT and back... but as soon as I'm back we are going to do the first real Durban Vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Silver Awesome man thanks alot that vid got me exited again, I am a bit of handy man myself and cant wait to give it a go at making coils.
> 
> I tought it was just my noobniss in vaping but good to know stock coils are not that great
> 
> ...



Keep it up @PuffingCrow - you are doing the right thing
As for juice, yes VM is great. What I like about VM is you can test many juices with the small 10ml bottles that cost R50. When you find one or two you like, you get the 30ml. Makes it less expensive to find out what you like. 
All the best


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Just in passing, do make sure that the space beneath the coil is dry and that your coil is screwed in tightly. Check that the coil is tight every time you refill.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

thats an awsome vid, any advice or link to rebuilding a mPT3 coil?
the same coil is used in the PT3 and the Aero tank, and thats what i use?
i guess it being dual coils it will be slightly more advanced.

and then, why cotton? whats the diff between that and silica?


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/5/14)

Ok update time got my VM Juice today OMG WOW, this is in my opinion the best juice ever so fluffy so smooth, taste so great WOW awsome I am in Love

Got litchi going in Mpt2 love it taste like real litchis
Peach rooibos im Mpt3 oh yes yummy taste like Archers peach snaps,

and all this on my Soddy stock coils

Problem is I am on a buzz here cant stop and i got the 18 mg nic dam this good

No i can get into this vaping thing Oh yeah

Ps: down to one stinky a day
puffing clow is big puffing smile now

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (9/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> Ok update time got my VM Juice today OMG WOW, this is in my opinion the best juice ever so fluffy so smooth, taste so great WOW awsome I am in Love
> 
> Got litchi going in Mpt2 love it taste like real litchis
> Peach rooibos im Mpt3 oh yes yummy taste like Archers peach snaps,
> ...


Awesome, you are on your way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm away from this weekend for almost a month... gonna be doing the garden route to CT and back... but as soon as I'm back we are going to do the first real Durban Vape meet!



if rob doesn't fine your first for not adding your location into your profile


----------



## Shaun (9/5/14)

Happy for you @PuffingCrow keep it up! im patiently awaiting my 1st vape mail! Was a little worried when i read that you had a few hiccups, my kit is almost identical i think, is that a vision spinner battery or evod? All my 1st jusices are coming from VM heard nothing about good things about there juices!

Where about in KZN are you from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/5/14)

denizenx said:


> if rob doesn't fine your first for not adding your location into your profile



LOL sorry better sort that out

wait hold on just couple off puffs then i do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (9/5/14)

I'm very happy to hear the VM juices are doing it for you @PuffingCrow, there is just something special about their mixes. I had a gap recently where I only had liquids from other vendors. There was nothing wrong with any of them and a couple that have become favourites, but I was ecstatic when I got some VM again. I will draw money with a balaclava and a shotgun if I have to before going without VM again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/5/14)

Shaun said:


> Happy for you @PuffingCrow keep it up! im patiently awaiting my 1st vape mail! Was a little worried when i read that you had a few hiccups, my kit is almost identical i think, is that a vision spinner battery or evod? All my 1st jusices are coming from VM heard nothing about good things about there juices!
> 
> Where about in KZN are you from?



@Shaun yeah its n vision spinner i got a ego also they very much the same both work well,

Yeah man sorry about giving you doubts its been hard, i think it has also been a physicall transition for me my mind and my body kinda got depressed there.

I think stock coils suck and cant wait to get my hand on some kantral wire to try coil builds.



Silver said:


> Hey @PuffingCrow
> I hear you on the battle to find juices you like.
> Don't worry, that is normal. Some people like more juices than others.
> I've probably tasted over 60 different juices and only really like about 4 or 5 of them. I dislike many.
> ...




Excellent Vid Thanks again @Silver for that share

I think you made the best choice with VM juice, is just has that i don't know something special to it like home made cookies or ouma se beskuit.

And if you dont like it dont stop trying to find juice.

Just hang in there, the guys here are so helpfull and they really care about helping smokers become vapers

One week later( I am no pro) but i feel so much better physicaly and the amount of vape info here is off the chart awsome exellent!!!!!

I am really starting to feel confinced

Please share your vape mail with us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/5/14)

@Rex_Bael 


Rex_Bael said:


> I'm very happy to hear the VM juices are doing it for you @PuffingCrow, there is just something special about their mixes. I had a gap recently where I only had liquids from other vendors. There was nothing wrong with any of them and a couple that have become favourites, but I was ecstatic when I got some VM again. I will draw money with a balaclava and a shotgun if I have to before going without VM again



LOL i know what you mean i am already planing my next stock pile


----------



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

And now the fun part of vapng begins, vapebug has bitten, and there is a big vape world out there, enjoy the trip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (9/5/14)

Wayne said:


> vapebug has bitten



I have done no such thing! At least not that I can remember

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I have done no such thing! At least not that I can remember


----------



## PuffingCrow (14/5/14)

Hi Guys just a quick update of my spending spree, been completely of the stinkies since Saturday


??

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

Freaking awesome man, you have some nice kit there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

awesome kit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (14/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Freaking awesome man, you have some nice kit there


@BhavZ thanks man but I have been having my fun with the Kayfun Today (Coils,ohms ......) some swear words
finally got it going on the hammer but it taste little bit burn, im still learning


----------



## PuffingCrow (14/5/14)

Alex said:


> awesome kit


@Alex had get Hammer after reading about yours I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> @BhavZ thanks man but I have been having my fun with the Kayfun Today (Coils,ohms ......) some swear words
> finally got it going on the hammer but it taste little bit burn, im still learning


If your tank is still full and you are getting burnt hits then it is more likely a wicking issues.

If you don't want to rebuild just yet (cause your tank is full etc) then after a few puffs give it a primer puff (puffing on the tank without firing the mod), this should get the juice to the wick so that you don't get a burnt taste.

Also what PG/VG ratio are you using in the kayfun? It may just be that the juice is a bit too thick (higher VG content), in which case the primer puff technique should still help, just will have to do it more often than with higher PG juices.


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Enjoy the ride, brother - way more fun than the stinkies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (14/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> If your tank is still full and you are getting burnt hits then it is more likely a wicking issues.
> 
> If you don't want to rebuild just yet (cause your tank is full etc) then after a few puffs give it a primer puff (puffing on the tank without firing the mod), this should get the juice to the wick so that you don't get a burnt taste.
> 
> Also what PG/VG ratio are you using in the kayfun? It may just be that the juice is a bit too thick (higher VG content), in which case the primer puff technique should still help, just will have to do it more often than with higher PG juices.



@BhavZ 

Vaping VM Litchi think its 50/50 cant get 28gauge Kanthal so using 26gauge 1.7ohm with cotton

might also be that my cotton is balls as it is my first go at build and mod

Thanks man will give it a try


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Alex had get Hammer after reading about yours I love it



Glad to hear you enjoy it @PuffingCrow, she sure is a beaut. 

re: kayfun burn't taste, also make sure the cotton wick isn't packed to tight thru the coil

Here's the Navy Nest build for the Kayfun which works like a bomb too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

Sounds like an interesting wicking technique, does it only work with silica and ekowool or will it work with cotton as well? 


Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Sounds like an interesting wicking technique, does it only work with silica and ekowool or will it work with cotton as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk



I doubt it would work with cotton.

But here's an interesting thread http://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/1244951/kayfun-how-do-you-build-yours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

Alex said:


> Glad to hear you enjoy it @PuffingCrow, she sure is a beaut.
> 
> re: kayfun burn't taste, also make sure the cotton wick isn't packed to tight thru the coil
> 
> Here's the Navy Nest build for the Kayfun which works like a bomb too.



this does look interesting, although i wonder if you can use 2mm silica...

i currently use the bow-ribbon method... EDIT: i used the kanthol wire and not the ribbon 32G, but i still want to try 28G
Start watching from 9:30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wca (15/5/14)

Great vape gear @PuffingCrow . Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

